
Four unusual uses for Subversion - mattculbreth
http://ariejan.net/2007/02/26/4-unusual-uses-for-subversion/
======
hwork
If I could put my whole life in subversion, that would be great.

~~~
danielha
I can't tell you how convenient it'd be to 'commit' and 'revert' on whim.

~~~
jadams
If you had N overwritable "save-game" slots for the universe, what would you
do differently?

Saving a game stores a re-loadable state of the universe. Let's say saving or
loading a state takes less than a second to initiate, and is impossible to do
accidentally.

Would you lie? Cheat? Kill? (You don't have to answer).

What if N is 1, 10, 100?

What if N is uncertain?

What if there's a probability, p, of load failure?

------
amichail
You can also use it to do code search by automatically tracking which commit
comments correspond to which lines of code. That way, you can search for drag
and drop say and get back code that has been part of commits where the commit
comment included the words drag and drop. You can also try doing code search
without commit comments at all by giving each line of code a profile that
includes words found in committed code where that line was involved. For
example, the line may have been included in several commits where other lines
included the words drag and drop, and so you might infer that this line
probably has something to do with drag and drop as well.

------
eli
I love subversion, but it's not really a great tool for everyday backups
unless you really need to be able to recover every single prior version of a
file (and even then...). I think something like Unison or rsync would be
better for most backup uses.

